# Memory



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

I just wanted to share a memory i have that i will never forget. Years ago... when i was around 8 or so, it was just mom, me and my younger sis. She was around 2 at the time. We lived on this quiet street. One day i was paid a visit by a small black cat. She was an adult but fully grown. I fed her some cat food that we had for my moms' cat that had belonged to her best friend. (Her friend had gotten a job as a truck driver and could no longer care for him)

The cat started coming around everyday and everyday i would feed her. I would sneak her inside when the weather got bad. Mom found out of course, but seeing as i didnt have many friends she let me be after explaining that the cat may very well stop coming one day as she was a stray and that i couldnt get too attached. Well i named her midnight. And she was my best friend. I noticed her belly expanding for months but figured it was my feeding her, i was only 8. I started letting her inside whenever she came over. Now that i think about it she must have had an owner because she never stayed long and always left by a certain time. She would only spend 2 hours with me at the most. 

One day, during winter, she came by early and wanted in. I let her inside and we stayed in my room. She was really really fat. Mom explained to me she was going to have babies and i was excited for her. When the time came for her to leave, she didnt. She didnt even cry for me to let her out. And wouldnt leave when i opened the door. I was happy, i figured she finally wanted to live with me forever. I went to sleep that night with her laying next to me. 

The next morning i woke and she wasnt in bed. I looked all around the house, under my bed. Couldnt find her. I thought mom let her out so went back to my room upset. Then i heard meowing coming from my closet. I had one of those closets that slide open. And it was slightly open. When i looked in, there was midnight laying by 5 kittens! They were so adorable, i ran to get mom. There was a sixth kitten i remember, laying off to the side. But it wasnt moving. I know i cried when mom explained the kitten hadnt been able to handle the cold and had froze. I put a blanket in the closet after we buried the kitty and promised Midnight i wouldnt let anything bad happen to her other babies. Midnight stayed in my closet for a few days. Then she started going back outside. While she was gone i would watch her babies and feed them a bottle if she didnt come back in time. She started coming around less and less to check on them. It dropped down from everyday to once every three days...then stopped all together. I took care of them in place of her, waiting for her to come back but she didnt. The kittens started getting sick, we wasnt doing something right, and i was terrified of breaking my promise to her. So we took them to the vet and she said we was doing good, they was just too young to live without a mother and there were things that mothers did that we couldnt. So we took them to a no kill shelter and talked to them and it turned out there was a cat there who had just lost her litter of kittens. She happily adopted our kitties and took care of them. I wanted to keep one when they were old enough but wasnt able to. I believe when mom went back after a few months they had all been adopted out. 

Every now and then i think back and wonder what ever happened to Midnight. Sometimes it seems that she came to me for the sole purpose of having a safe place to have her kittens. I miss her still and hope that she lived a long happy life with her owner. I dont look at it as an abandonment story at all... i like to think maybe Midnight's owner couldnt afford kittens and she knew that. Or her current home didnt have enough room or a safe place for them to grow. Whatever the case, i'm very honored she trusted me with her kittens. And i really do hope she had a happy life. 

No real point to the story  just a memory i wanted to share with all my fellow cat lovers. Cats truly are amazing. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow!, thank you for sharing that, BrittyBear, I really enjoyed that!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Great story BrittyBear! I also hope Midnight had a good long life.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

I like to think she did xD she was too cute to be a stray! Not to mention, she had no wounds or injuries on her and was in perfect condition when she visited  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gurujad (Feb 21, 2014)

Unlike what you have finished your story with, the story is full of important issues to point out and stop at... 

It is a very touching story... your style of writing is inspiring... at a point, I was going to shed a tear... 

I am sure Midnight had sensed in you something she didn't in her owner's character. 
She needed a place and you provided a Home. 
She needed safety and you provided Sanctuary. 
She needed a mending hand and you provided a caring heart. 

Midnight was never mistaken of her choice of you. Her instincts led her to you, and usually instincts do not lie. 

You are a very responsible person and a very caring and sensitive one.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I believe Midnight chose you, she felt safe enough to have kittens at your house. That says a lot about the trust she had in you. Who knows what happened to her, but I like to believe that maybe someone took her in. This is the case many times, I know a stray cat cannot cross my front door without it becoming my cat. I always try to find it's home, but then they end up with me forever. So maybe the same thing happened to Midnight. She was brought into someones home as an inside cat. This happens more than you think. Or maybe she was someone's indoor/outdoor cat, but she wanted a safer place to birth her kittens, maybe there were dogs at her home, so she chose your place. I always like to think positive things like this. 

Thanks for sharing your very sweet story


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you all for reading  and just thinking that Midnight trusted me so much like you said makes me really happy. I cant always help cats like i'd like to because mom dont like the ones we have as is. I would take in every stray i saw if i could xD Mystery probably wouldnt like that at all lolz. I'm always honored when a cat decides i'm trustable enough to go near. Sometimes i try petting the strays and give them some treats when i see them around the neighborhood. (As long as Mystery isnt around to scare them away). I really miss her sometimes but i'm just happy i could help her out. And i hope you are right howsefrau and that someone did pick her up and gave her a good home if she didnt already have one. She was certainly pretty enough, all black short fur but with a fluffy tail. And pretty clear blue eyes. she deserved a very loving and caring home and i really hope she had one. She wasnt afraid of dogs, so i wonder if maybe her owners did have doggies in their home like you said.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Yep, if a cat is that sweet, and trusting of people, many times that is exactly what happened  I have 4 cats at the moment, all former strays. Once I took them in my house, I never let them out. I did try to find their owners, but they were most likely dumped in my neighborhood, something people do a lot here, but you never know, they could have belonged to someone who just never went looking for them or responded to my found cat signs. Midnight probably did belong to someone, or found someone to take her in.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Ok this makes exactly 3 stories I've read recently regarding how black kitties heavily influenced or touched our lives. I don't know about anyone else, but I've suddenly become partial to black cats!

It's awe-inspiring how cats somehow are able to "choose" people to be in their lives, isn't it? I, too, enjoyed your story-telling, BrittyBear! Thank you for sharing it! :razz:


----------

